# HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors.



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I just bought these:








What HID kit comes with everything I need for a conversion with these lights? I've looked at DDM Tuning, hidextra, Lucid and a few others and some of them are misleading as to what all I will need or what comes with the kit.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors. (v2.)*

There are going to be some beam pattern issues that may or may not be fixable. I don't know how much of it has to do with the length of the bulb & it's position in the projector. Maybe someone with more knowledge can chime in.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors. (CaptainQualude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainQualude* »_There are going to be some beam pattern issues that may or may not be fixable. I don't know how much of it has to do with the length of the bulb & it's position in the projector. Maybe someone with more knowledge can chime in.

Hmm. Every set of these I've seen with an HID kit has a decent beam pattern. Thanks for the input, though.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors. (v2.)*

Here are a couple of recent shots. The distant one doesn't show the upsweep to the left from the driver's side projector. There seem to be holes in the light output on the street.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors. (CaptainQualude)*

It looks like your headlights are cross eyed. LOL.
Look at the light on the ground in the last pic. 
It looks like they form an X.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors. (fixmy59bug)*

There may be an issue with the driver's side projector. I'll have to shoot a picture that shows the pattern for that one. I didn't capture it on the second picture.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors. (CaptainQualude)*

From outside (driver's side)








From outside (passenger side)








The pattern on the street looks freaky. The wall is 45-50 feet away, & somehow the left upsweep disappeared.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the Helix with H7 aftermarket HID installed and my beam pattern is no where near the awful. Something is really wrong with your setup. I suspect the lamps are not installed correctly or your adjustment are way out of wack. Did you remove the zip ties out of the inside when you installed them? You have to cut out the transport zip ties otherwise you can't adjust the beams.
I have the chrome version in a R32 with cheap Amazon $60 HID kit and love them. Great beam pattern after playing with the adjusters. Never been flashed for being too bright and never had issue with weird dark holes in the beam.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Something I should add is I had to modify the access cover on both headlights to accommodate the longer HID H7 lamp. Bought a couple 2" diameter black ABS end caps from Lowes along with plastic cement, cut out the cover where the lamp protrudes, and glued on the caps. Works awesome and is watertight.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

you should post pictures of your fix! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_ I suspect the lamps are not installed correctly or your adjustment are way out of wack. Did you remove the zip ties out of the inside when you installed them? You have to cut out the transport zip ties otherwise you can't adjust the beams.

Yes, I did cut the zip-ties off. IIRC, there is just horizontal adjustment on the projectors.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (rodgertherabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodgertherabit* »_you should post pictures of your fix! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gotta replace one of the ballasts so when I do I'll take pictures. Probably this weekend.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Something I should add is I had to modify the access cover on both headlights to accommodate the longer HID H7 lamp. Bought a couple 2" diameter black ABS end caps from Lowes along with plastic cement, cut out the cover where the lamp protrudes, and glued on the caps. Works awesome and is watertight. 

I think I've seen pictures of that. All I had to do was drill a hole for the grommet & wiring. The bulb itself doesn't make contact with the housing cover.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (CaptainQualude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainQualude* »_
I think I've seen pictures of that. All I had to do was drill a hole for the grommet & wiring. The bulb itself doesn't make contact with the housing cover.

Umm, no. The aftermarket H7 HID lamps are much long than the standard halogen H7 lamp. Consequently, you can not completely close the cover. Here's a picture to show the difference.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
Umm, no. The aftermarket H7 HID lamps are much long than the standard halogen H7 lamp. Consequently, you can not completely close the cover. Here's a picture to show the difference.

























I'll have to double check that when I get a chance.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Believe me, I tried every possible way to make them work without modifying the headlights. In the end it was easiest to add the caps for room.
It's one of those pesky details the online sellers don't tell you about when you purchase these and want to install HID. They don't mention the H7 lamps are longer and don't fit without modifying the covers.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

now dont the oem hid bora covers accommodate for this?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (rodgertherabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodgertherabit* »_now dont the oem hid bora covers accommodate for this? 


Yes, if these were Jetta headlights.


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (v2.)*

yeah eyah... or OEM Hid golf covers too...


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I raised the beam height the other night. Didn't do a damn thing for the pattern. No pictures yet.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Now which kit should I go with?


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That's a good question. If I knew what worked, if that's even possible, I'd have bought the right kit.
I may have some pictures for everyone later tonight of the readjusted pattern.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

They look like they are aimed a little high. The left side upsweep is visible in this shot. The area in front on the street is still a mess.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, your beam pattern is messed up compared to mine. It seems like your left and right sides are crossing in the center. Are you sure something isn't damaged inside?


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

There's nothing visible or rolling around inside that I'm aware of, but that doesn't mean something isn't wrong. Is the other set of adjustment screws for vertical adjustment, or do they adjust the high beams?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

It adjusts left/right if I remember correctly. Been a while since I messed with them. I was able to adjust all four directions (up down left right) without trouble.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

I'll give the other set of screws a try later this week.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haven't touched the adjustment screws yet, but here's something of interest.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4778000


----------



## shiitsonhondas (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CaptainQualude)*

i just bought these lights the other day installed them today. Did you have any lense fogging issues ?? kinda pissed about it


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shiitsonhondas)*

Never had any fogging issues with these, but did with OE VW HID's. I want to improve my roadsters lighting, but decided against aftermarket projector headlights after my experience with Helix. 
I started a thread in this forum to test another lighting technology (HIR2). It's a test to see if it gives more output than halogen, but not have all of the beam pattern issues that HID kits seem to have with aftermarket projector headlights.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The Phillips 9012's arrived today. I'm going to try & install them in the Helix as soon as I get a chance. Pictures to follow.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It wont work w/o serious modification(s). The connector is wrong, the tabs would need to be modified, the base might need to be modified, the rear headlight bulb cover might need to be modified also.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: HID kit for Helix OEM rep projectors. (v2.)*

adding to watched list


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If the base of the HIR could be modified to fit by trimming, a 9006 connector could be spliced in or spade connectors crimped on to make it plug & play. I have old 9006 halogens on hand, so I will try trimming the bases when I have some spare time.


----------



## Dude Wheres My Jetta (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CaptainQualude)*

I just put in a set of blacked-out Helix's w/ 35w DDM kit and my pattern looks pretty messed up as well. Did you have any luck adjusting it?


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dude Wheres My Jetta)*

I haven't touched it yet. I'm not out at night much, so it's not a pressing issue. Give it a shot yourself. I'll try to do something with it soon. Oh, take pictures of the before & after results if you can.


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CaptainQualude)*

Um I just got Helix Projectors for my GTI, 6000k H.I.D kit just came in I guess I will chime in once there on.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (phat8186)*

Pictures when you have them please.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

So no for sure answer on what the best kit is for these headlights?


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (v2.)*

Buy which ever kit you want. It'll either look like ass, or half-ass.







You've been forewarned.


----------

